# Tree Experts Needed!!



## Wess (Oct 23, 2006)

*Are you sick and tired of being unappreciated?????
Are you looking for career advancement?????
Do you have what it takes to work for picky clients who demand perfection????*

If you answered *yes* to all of these questions then read on. If you answered *no* to any of them. Please stop reading and click the green "BACK" button immediately.

This is who we are and what we need!!!!!!


Experienced Crew Leaders/Climbers wanted for national award winning TCIA accredited Tree Care Company. Positions responsible for residential/commercial pruning and removals, safety, leadership and productivity of crew. Applicants should have climbing experience without spikes. Valid Ohio driver’s license required. Certified Arborist preferred. We offer excellent wages to include sign on bonus and benefits with opportunities for continuing education. Qualified applicants please call 1-877-475-8733 or apply at McCullough’s Tree Service, Inc., 1674 Fairview Road, Zanesville, OH 43701 or www.mcculloughtree.com. My cell is 740-819-0158.


----------



## Husky137 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wooops, I kept reading! Now what happens? Will my computer explode?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahahaha  

We are ruining the thread. But still funny :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## clearance (Oct 24, 2006)

How I love picky clients, I love grovelling and snivelling to them, saying "I am not worthy", over and over. Any other "benefits"?


----------



## stihlatit (Oct 24, 2006)

clearance said:


> How I love picky clients, I love grovelling and snivelling to them, saying "I am not worthy", over and over. Any other "benefits"?




Now that I find hard to believe....LOL.


----------



## jmack (Oct 29, 2006)

Wess said:


> *Are you sick and tired of being unappreciated?????
> Are you looking for career advancement?????
> Do you have what it takes to work for picky clients who demand perfection????*
> 
> ...


why do you need ohio license


----------



## Ekka (Oct 29, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> Now that I find hard to believe....LOL.



Hahaha, that's why his clients are wires & wood.


----------



## lxt (Nov 11, 2006)

TCIA accredited, tell me exactly what is this? Ive read about it in their mags but dont really understand why anyone would put such effort & money into having someone audit your business to make sure its up to their standards, seems like an ISA spinoff at ripin off IMO.


----------



## lync (Nov 11, 2006)

Picky clients, you can keep them.. Like people who tell you how to do your job, or who want a few extras while your there, or want you to do things that are arborculturally sound, topping etc. Some clients are better to walk away from. picky clients not the thing to put in a want ad.

Corey


----------



## prorover (Nov 13, 2006)

*Tcia?*

TCIA? I don't know what this is suppose to mean neither. There is a tree company over in Billings, Montana that claims to have had this. Alls they ever do is liontail every tree they ever touch!!!


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure picky clients always means hard to please clients. Where we do business if it weren't for what i call picky clients I'd starve to death. The native peole where i live , me being one of them are different than most people work for. Native customer wants tree taken down and i can rape all his shrubs as long as i do it cheap ,knock holes in his drive it's all ok as long as it's cheap. The picky client, the good for nothing picky client all he wants to do is complain about how he hired me to protect his shrubs and drive, no matter the cost and i want to save him money by destroying his shrubs and drive. Picky doesnt always me hard to please , could mean people who want what they are paying for. and that could be the job done right.


----------



## Plant Manager (Nov 29, 2006)

*Pickey customers*

I like to think of them as exacting clients. But the truly pickey customers (difficult to please and looking for free add ons) I like to think of as former clients.


----------

